# Countdown auf nVidia Homepage



## Skysnake (9. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf der Hauptseite von nVidia findet sich wie im obigen Bild zu sehen ein Countdown für ein PC-Produkt des Grafikkartenherstellers.

Wie auf dem Bild zu sehen handelt es sich hierbei um ein Produkt aus der GeForce Reihe von nVidia, also um ein Produkt für Spieler. In anbetracht des aktuellen Portfolios von nVidia könnte es sich hierbei um eine Grafikkarte im unteren Leistungsbereich, bzw. eine Laptopkarte handeln.

Möglich wäre allerdings auch die offizielle Vorstellung einer Dualkarte auf Basis des GF100 oder wegen der großen Hitzeentwicklung des GF100 auf Basis des GF104. Hierfür spricht, das Galaxy auf der Computex bereits eine DualGTX465 (GF100-030-A3) zeigte. Das nVidia noch keine deartige Karte offiziell angekündigt hat spricht dafür, das dies nun nachgeholt wird.

Die Gerüchteküche brodelt auf jedenfall wieder dank nVidias PR Abteilung. Lange warten müssen wir allerdings diesmal nicht, da der Countdown am 12.07.2010 um 6:00 Uhr deutscher Zeit abläuft.


Quelle: NVIDIA 

EDIT: Bei der Galaxy Karte handelt es sich natürlich um den GF100-030-A3 Chip und nicht wie fälschlich von mir genannt um den GF104. Der Fehler wurde von mir korregiert.
EDIT2: mal den Reiserischen Titel der Quelle geändert, in der Hitze garnet aufgefallen wie reiserisch da die Autobenennung war
EDIT3: 6 Uhr nicht 5 Uhr


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2010)

Was kommt Gerüchten zufolge am 12ten Juli noch mal? 


> Hierfür spricht, das Galaxy auf der Computex bereits eine DualGTX465 (GF104) zeigte


Dual-GF100 bitte. Laut IHS zumindest.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse den 12. Juli! *heul* Da schreib ich eine verdammt doofe Prüfung.  Aber dass da die GTX 460 kommt / kommen soll, ist wenigstens ein kleiner Trost. 

@Topic: So groß wie der Kasten unter dem Tuch ist, sieht es für mich nach einem Gehäuse / Komplett-PC aus. Evtl ist es ja auch ein neuer HighEnd-PC (z.B. Alienware) auf Grundlage mehrerer GTX 480?


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. Juli 2010)

ist bestimmt ne schallplatte!

ne spaß beiseite: könnte alles mögliche sein aber da auf der box "geforce" steht vermute ich auch einfach mal das es ne grafikkarte ist. ich hoffe allerdings das es nicht so ein dual-mist wird.


----------



## Nachtelf (9. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hasse den 12. Juli! *heul* Da schreib ich eine verdammt doofe Prüfung.  Aber dass da die GTX 460 kommt / kommen soll, ist wenigstens ein kleiner Trost.
> 
> @Topic: So groß wie der Kasten unter dem Tuch ist, sieht es für mich nach einem Gehäuse / Komplett-PC aus. Evtl ist es ja auch ein neuer HighEnd-PC (z.B. Alienware) auf Grundlage mehrerer GTX 480?



Ich denke mal, der goße Kasten ist ein wenig übertrieben 
Ich bin auch der Meinung , das wird die Dual GTX 465 sein die hier schlummert, aber wir werden es ja bald erleben 

@GR-Thunderstorm: Viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> @Topic: So groß wie der Kasten unter dem Tuch ist, sieht es für mich nach einem Gehäuse / Komplett-PC aus. Evtl ist es ja auch ein neuer HighEnd-PC (z.B. Alienware) auf Grundlage mehrerer GTX 480?



GLaub ich nicht. Das wär ja nur was für ne extrem solvente Randgruppe (zumindest im Vergleich zu Ottonormaluser). Kein Grund da so ein Brimborium zu machen. 

Vermutlich Dual-GPU. Ist aber dann auch eher uninteressant.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2010)

Könnte das nicht auch ein neues Supercomputer, sprich Tesla-Projekt oder so sein? So sieht mir das jetzt zumindest danach aus.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Juli 2010)

Nachtelf schrieb:


> @GR-Thunderstorm: Viel Glück bei deiner Prüfung



Danke. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht auch ein neues Supercomputer,  sprich Tesla-Projekt oder so sein? So sieht mir das jetzt zumindest  danach aus.



Dann stünde da aber nicht GeForce sondern Tesla. ^^


----------



## KOF328 (9. Juli 2010)

Ein Duke Nukem Forever bundle?


----------



## WhackShit007 (9. Juli 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> ist bestimmt ne schallplatte!
> 
> ne spaß beiseite: könnte alles mögliche sein aber da auf der box "geforce" steht vermute ich auch einfach mal das es ne grafikkarte ist. ich hoffe allerdings das es nicht so ein dual-mist wird.



zitier mich mal selber:

hinter geforce der erste buchstabe scheint ein G zu sein. also etwa geforce gtx/gt/gts...


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2010)

KOF328 schrieb:


> Ein Duke Nukem Forever bundle?



yeah!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (9. Juli 2010)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Viel Auswahl bleibt ja nicht.
Wegen kleinen Karten wird sicher nicht so ne show gemacht, also wirds was dickes


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (9. Juli 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> GLaub ich nicht. Das wär ja nur was für ne extrem solvente Randgruppe (zumindest im Vergleich zu Ottonormaluser). Kein Grund da so ein Brimborium zu machen.
> 
> Vermutlich Dual-GPU. Ist aber dann auch eher uninteressant.



Dann wäre im Prinzip bei den aktuellen Preisen jede HighEnd-Karte ausgeschlossen. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, dass Nvidia ein solches Spektakel um ein Midrange-Produkt veranstaltet, denn schließlich lässt sich die Leistungskrone am besten vermarkten.


----------



## ReaCT (9. Juli 2010)

Es wird ein Launch erwähnt, wenn man auf das Bild klickt.

Also denke ich eher an GF-104 (dual)

Just Cause 2 bei ner Geforce 465/70/80 gibts gerade gratis seh ich o.O


----------



## Seabound (9. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann wäre im Prinzip bei den aktuellen Preisen jede HighEnd-Karte ausgeschlossen. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch nicht gesehen, dass Nvidia ein solches Spektakel um ein Midrange-Produkt veranstaltet, denn schließlich lässt sich die Leistungskrone am besten vermarkten.




Jo, die Leistungskrone lässt sich am besten vermarkten. Ich denke auch nicht, dass ne Dual-GPU ausgeschlossen ist. Ich würde sie nur uninteressant finden. Ob der Preise und ob der Leistung.


----------



## Two-Face (9. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann stünde da aber nicht GeForce sondern Tesla. ^^


 Näh, Anfängerfehler.

Naja wer weiß, vielleicht ist es ja auch eine überarbeitete GTX480 mit geringerer Lautstärke/Stomverbrauch etc.


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Was kommt Gerüchten zufolge am 12ten Juli noch mal?
> Dual-GF100 bitte. Laut IHS zumindest.



Danke Marc, Asche über mein Haupt  sowas sollte nicht passieren entschuldigung.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (9. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht verbirgt sich darunter eine Dual GeForce Karte mit einer überarbeiten Version des FX5800ULTRA Kühlers....

Oder wer weiß vielleicht Refresht Nvidia die FX 5800 als PCI-E lösung


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. Juli 2010)

*@ Skysnake*

Nachdem du so penibel auf die verbauten GPUs bei unserer News hingewiesen hast, war ich dann mal so freundlich


----------



## Skysnake (9. Juli 2010)

Hast ja auch verdammt nochmal Recht damit  wie ich mich grad über mich selbst äger.....

Aber so kommts halt, wenn man sich nicht die Zeit nimmt nochmal die Quellen nach zu schauen, weil man denkt man hats richtig im Kopf und nicht will das wer anders die News paar Sek schneller bringt, wie schon passiert 

Wie gesagt danke für den Hinweis. Ich gelobe auch aufrichtig Besserung


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Juli 2010)

Meine Wette : GTX480-512 Ultra. Muss doch iwann mal klappen. ROTFL.


----------



## Seabound (10. Juli 2010)

von der Größe von der Schachtel des Countdownbildes evtl. ne "Nvidia 3D Vision 2" Schachtel? Kein Plan... Irgendwie ohne Brille oder so


----------



## CeresPK (10. Juli 2010)

Ich denke eher mal, das wir Übermorgen eine GTX460 vorgestellt bekommen.
Nix Dual-GPU oder High End.

Mittelklasseprodukte sind meist die die am meisten verkauft werden können 

mfg


----------



## Explosiv (10. Juli 2010)

Nee, dass ist bestimmt das angekündigte Nvidia Black Edition Adapter-Set, mit verschiedenen Laubbläser-Aufsätzen.

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## Freestyler808 (10. Juli 2010)

Gtx580 ftw


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Also, es könnte

- die GTX 460
- die GTX 490
- die GTX 480 Ultra/+/512 sein

Ich tippe auf die GTX 460.


----------



## GTA 3 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich denk ne GTX 485.


----------



## sebtb (10. Juli 2010)

WhackShit007 schrieb:


> zitier mich mal selber:
> 
> hinter geforce der erste buchstabe scheint ein G zu sein. also etwa geforce gtx/gt/gts...



der erste versteckte Buchstabe ist KEIN G. Die Form ist anders als die vom Geforce G. Der Buchstabe is steiler, eher ein D


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

1. Ist der erste Buchstabe eben doch ein G.
2. Glaube ich nicht, dass das ein Hinweis sein soll.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch ne GTX485.


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Aber sowas hätten die doch angekündigt ...


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Juli 2010)

glaub auch, wie gta 3 und bigdaddy203, dass sich hier eine gtx485 versteckt!

der letzte verzweifelte versuch, die verkaufszahlen bei nv wieder etwas in die höhe zu treiben

abwarten...


----------



## robsta (10. Juli 2010)

ein Alien vielleicht ?


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

Es wird die 460 sein was sonst...
Ok, eventuell schon die MGPU version aka 490.

  Eine 485 hält man sich sicherlich für dem Herbst zurück.


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Juli 2010)

du meinst weil da die tage wieder kühler werden, 

und man ein heiz-gebläse im rechner wieder mehr zu schätzen lernt?


----------



## strider11f (10. Juli 2010)

Alles falsch ! Es wird NV´s erste Karte mit HD58.. Chip.


----------



## FloW^^ (10. Juli 2010)

im herbst kommen schon die HD6k von ATI.
nvidia schwimmen die felle davon... also macht man irgendwas, um im rampenlicht und in den köpfen aufzutauchen und den nvidia-fan davon zu überzeugen, jetzt doch nicht auf ATI umzusteigen.

der kasten is einfach nur ne GTX460.
langsamer als GTX285, aber kostet das gleiche.
macht aber nix, is ja neu xD


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

Wenn die bisherigen Daten stimmen, wird die 460/1G den Speed einer 465 erreichen, 
und die 465 ist im Schnitt 10% schneller als ne 285.

Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 465 (Seite 18) - 31.05.2010 - ComputerBase

D.h. wenn die 460/1G so 200-230€ kostet, ist das ein ganz ordentliches Angebot.

@ 485 Geschichte
Die 485 wird natürlich gegen die HD6k antretten, oder wie auch immer AMD die Southern Islands nennen wird.
Denn letztlich werden die wohl kaum soviel schneller werden, da sollte die 485 ausreichen, 
ausser AMD weicht von der bisherigen Linie ab und baut auch deutlich größere Chips mit mehr (Verlust)Leistung.

Dann hätte man aber das selbe Problem wie Nvidia, 
plus den Nachteil das man sich weniger Produktionskapazitäten bei TSMC gesichert hatte, als Nvidia.

Ausserdem ist AMD doch zufrieden mit der Leistung der HD5k, sie müssen sich nur in Sachen Dreiecksleistung steigern und ihr Design entlich mal GPGPU tauglich machen, 
damit sie auch im Profibereich mit ihren FireGL mal einen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> und ihr Design entlich mal GPGPU tauglich machen,
> damit sie auch im Profibereich mit ihren FireGL mal einen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen.


 
Ist es doch schon, das Problem sind nur die Treiber.


----------



## Professor Frink (10. Juli 2010)

stefan.net82 schrieb:


> glaub auch, wie gta 3 und bigdaddy203, dass sich hier eine gtx485 versteckt!
> 
> der letzte verzweifelte versuch, die verkaufszahlen bei nv wieder etwas in die höhe zu treiben
> 
> abwarten...



Mit ner High-End Karte treibste keine Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe, das machste mit Mainstream Karten ! Allein schon weil sone Dualkarte sich in astronomischen Preisregionen bewegen würde.
Insofern ist ne 460 deutlich warscheinlicher in meinen Augen, zumal die GTX 480 schon die schnellste karte ist, es gibt also keinen Aufholbedarf in dem Bereich, NV sollte sich eher im mainstreammarkt aufstellen um zur retten was noch zu retten ist !


----------



## mixxed_up (10. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit ner High-End Karte treibste keine Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe, das machste mit Mainstream Karten ! Allein schon weil sone Dualkarte sich in astronomischen Preisregionen bewegen würde.
> Insofern ist ne 460 deutlich warscheinlicher in meinen Augen, zumal die GTX 480 schon die schnellste karte ist, es gibt also keinen Aufholbedarf in dem Bereich, NV sollte sich eher im mainstreammarkt aufstellen um zur retten was noch zu retten ist !



Richtig, der Umsatz ist bei AMD auch nicht die HD 5800er, sondern vielmehr die HD 5700 Garde.

Die GTX 460 sollte ja auch sowas wie eine neue 8800GT werden, deshalb wird nV da mächtig die Werbetrommel drehen. Außerdem war ja so oder so schon seit einigen Wochen von der GTX 460 die Rede, von etwas anderen fast gar nicht.


----------



## Hugo78 (10. Juli 2010)

@Two-Face

Ich denke hier eher an ECC und SIMD cores die komplexere Anweisungen durchführen können.
Es nennt sich zwar 5D, aber tatsächlich hat man einen großen SIMD core, dem nur noch 4 kleine Helfer zur Verfügung stehen.
Das klappt in Spielen und Minianwendungen wie "Passwörter durchtesten", hervorragend, aber werden die Anweisungen länger, dann greifen die 4 kleinen Helfer nicht mehr und die Karte fällt auf 20% zurück.
Dann rechnet nur noch der eine große SIMD core.

Und ich bin gespannt wie AMD hier den Spagat schaffen wird, die Southern Island sollen ja schon die neuen SIMD cores haben.
Die müssen auf der einen Seite mindestens den Speed ihre HD5k Vorgänger bringen, aber auch mit komplexeren Anweisungen klar kommen und dabei am besten gleich klein bleiben, wie ihre Vorgänger oder aber die Marge sinkt.

Oder man geht Nvidias Weg und verbaut nur noch "ausgewachsene" SIMD cores, mit den entsprechenden Folgen.


----------



## Rayman (10. Juli 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Ich hasse den 12. Juli! *heul* Da schreib ich eine verdammt doofe Prüfung.



bei mir ist es noch viel schlimmer ich muss an dem tag ins krankenhaus  

@topic
ich denke mal das das der countdown für die GTX 460 sein wird da die ja am montag rauskommen soll


----------



## cesimbra (10. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> [...] Ausserdem ist AMD doch zufrieden mit der Leistung der HD5k [...], [sie müssen ihr Design entlich mal GPGPU tauglich machen,
> damit sie auch im Profibereich mit ihren FireGL mal einen Fuß auf den Boden bekommen.



Die Hardware ist schon sehr lange höchst GPGPU-tauglich. An den Runtime-Libraries und dem SDK hakt es. Noch. Bei den Libraries soll gerade die höchst wichtige FFT-Library (Fast Fourrier Transformation) fertigegestellt worden sein, das wäre IIRC noch vor der Roadmap (dort war FFT in Q3). Fragen Sie mal bei den eingefleischteren Numbercrunchern von E@h oder hier bei den Kollegen von F@h, welche Bedeutung das für HPC hat.

Gott, was hätten wir uns früher sowas gewünscht -- ich habe in den späten 80ern mit HP-Basic und Pascal Subroutinen für die Auswertung einer Kapillarwellenspektroskopieanlage umgeschrieben, die wiederrum von anderen Kollegen geschrieben waren. Eine Messung dauerte einen Sekundenbruchteil bis ein paar wenige dutzend Sekunden -- das Berechnen der Auswertung einer Messung eines CCD-Sensors (so ein Sensor war damals noch mit Auswerte- und Wandler-Elektronic drumherum ein fast kompletter 19''-Rack, heute hat's das Allermeiste davon in jedem Mobilelefon  ) dauerte aber viele, viele Stunden -- und war nur die Vorarbeit für die VAX - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Aber was erzähl ich, lang ist's her.

cu
Thomas


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Juli 2010)

FÜr mich siehts fast aus wie eine "3D GraKa Bundle" - Box


----------



## Ahab (10. Juli 2010)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Könnte das nicht auch ein neues Supercomputer, sprich Tesla-Projekt oder so sein? So sieht mir das jetzt zumindest danach aus.



Nvidia wird SC und Tesla Interessenten sicher nicht duzen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (11. Juli 2010)

Professor Frink schrieb:


> Mit ner High-End Karte treibste keine Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe, das machste mit Mainstream Karten ! Allein schon weil sone Dualkarte sich in astronomischen Preisregionen bewegen würde


 
eben doch. ati war doch erst vor kurzem das beste beispiel dafür! oder würdest du die 5870/5850 karten nicht als high-end bezeichnen? gingen trotzdem weg, wie warme semmeln. ich habe von der gtx485 geschrieben, (du meinst wahrscheinlich die gtx495), denke also nicht, dass diese eine extrem teure dualkarte wird


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Hugo78 schrieb:


> Wenn die bisherigen Daten stimmen, wird die 460/1G den Speed einer 465 erreichen,
> und die 465 ist im Schnitt 10% schneller als ne 285.
> 
> Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 465 (Seite 18) - 31.05.2010 - ComputerBase
> ...



Mann kann auch eine GPU deutlich schneller machen ohne die Verlust-Leistung zu erhoehen. Siehe Radeon HD 5000 Reihe. Die HD 5870 ist ca. 55% schneller als die HD 4870 (1GB) bei aehnlicher Verlust-Leistung unter Vollast. Wenn ATI nochmal die Leistung bei Southern Islands um 55% erhoeht kann Nvidia selbst mit einer Geforce GTX 485 einpacken selbst wenn die neue ATI dann mehr verbraucht. Die wird ja wohl kaum mehr verbrauchen als Fermi.


----------



## Tranceangel2k (11. Juli 2010)

Ein Duke Nukem Forever bundle.
Der war GUT...


----------



## Fire8ird (11. Juli 2010)

Bin gerade bei gamestar darauf gestoßen, dass Nvidia die GTX 460 am 12.07.2010 vorstellen wird. Passt ja auch mit dem countdown zusammen. Habe zwar auch auf eine GTX 485 gehofft aber anscheinend wirds doch nur ne GTX 460

News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 - Benchmark-Test am 12. Juli | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*hust* NDA-Brecher *hust*

Um 06:01h auch bei uns versteht sich.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

thysol schrieb:


> Mann kann auch eine GPU deutlich schneller machen ohne die Verlust-Leistung zu erhoehen. Siehe Radeon HD 5000 Reihe. Die HD 5870 ist ca. 55% schneller als die HD 4870 (1GB) bei aehnlicher Verlust-Leistung unter Vollast. Wenn ATI nochmal die Leistung bei Southern Islands um 55% erhoeht kann Nvidia selbst mit einer Geforce GTX 485 einpacken selbst wenn die neue ATI dann mehr verbraucht. Die wird ja wohl kaum mehr verbrauchen als Fermi.




Schlechtes Beispiel, 4000 ist 55nm, 5000 sind 40nm.

Das lässt sich eher mit HD 3000 und HD 4000 vergleichen, die 4870 hatte bedeutend mehr Leistung als eine 3870, beide 55nm.


----------



## thysol (11. Juli 2010)

Fire8ird schrieb:


> Bin gerade bei gamestar darauf gestoßen, dass Nvidia die GTX 460 am 12.07.2010 vorstellen wird. Passt ja auch mit dem countdown zusammen. Habe zwar auch auf eine GTX 485 gehofft aber anscheinend wirds doch nur ne GTX 460
> 
> News: Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 - Benchmark-Test am 12. Juli | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de



In dem Gamestar Bericht steht die Geforce GTX 460 bekommt nur 42 Textuereinheiten. Ich dachte immer die bekommt 56?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

GF104 hat 48 ALUs und 8 TMUs pro SM [6:1] und nicht 32 ALUs und 4 TMUs pro SM [8:1]. GF100 hat 32 ALUs und 4 TMUs pro SM, die 42 TMUs bei Geizhals sind daher schlicht falsch und basieren auf GF100-Architekur. Offenbar ist das bei der Gamestar aber keinem aufgefallen.


----------



## herethic (11. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit 3D.

Eine spezielle 3D-Karte zum Beispiel.

Eine Karte muss es aber auf jeden fall sein,weil nach Geforce ein "G" ist.*G*TX!?


----------



## mixxed_up (11. Juli 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf irgendwas mit 3D.
> 
> Ein 3D-Computer zum Beispiel.




Da steht "demnächst für deinen PC".

Klingelts?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

*@ thrian*

So langsam sollte klar sein, dass es die GTX 460 ist - oder? Habe ich in Post #2 schon angedeutet. Da morgen das NDA fällt, wird NV sicherlich nicht irgenein 3D-Gedöns auf der Website präsentieren. Falls doch ... dann bekommst du eine PN von mir.


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm hatte auch ne Seite gestern schon angedeutet, das am 12.7 die GTX460 released werden soll, wollte das aber dann nicht mit rein nehmen in die news, weils doch irgendwie zu offensichtlich gewesen wäre 

Naja, jetzt isses dann doch die 460er. Bin mal auf die Tests gespannt! Hoffe gibt da auch wieder nen Lesertest 

BTW ich spar mir dann das Aufstehen um 4.45 Uhr zum Usernews schreiben, ihr habt da ja sicherlich schon was fertiges zum nur reinstellen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. Juli 2010)

Unser Artikel ist pünktlich, ja. Die kann man vorpublishen, User-News nicht


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

ja vorschreiben ohne NDA is nich wirklich drin 

wobei hin und wieder sickern auch mal kleinere Infos an den Unis durch, aber da eher für den HPC Bereich, was dann auch wieder recht wurscht is, und allgemein genug gefasst wird


----------



## -Masterchief- (11. Juli 2010)

Uiuiui, das wird toll , diesen Moment würde ich festhalten irgendwie wenns die GTX495 wär die rauskommt 

Ich geh pennen und werde gespannt auf morgen sein.... kann ich überhaupt schlafen ?
Naja ^^
lg


----------



## Skysnake (11. Juli 2010)

Ne kannste nicht, weils zu heis ist


----------



## FortunaGamer (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe irgent wie das die was an der GTX 400 Serie tun, wie zum Beispiel Stromverbrauch senken und die Lautstärke. Aber wirklich glauben kann ich das nicht.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (12. Juli 2010)

vllt wird es ja auch die GTX485 mit vollen 512 shadern


----------



## schramme (12. Juli 2010)

Ihr verwirrt mich alle mit eurem "NDA"...Wenigstens Wikipedia leitet mich zu "Geheimhaltungsvertag" weiter und sagt was das ist...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal schnell gucken...

Lol man muss sich Extra anmelden um zu erfahren was los ist...pffff nö mach ich nicht...vielleicht machts ja einer von euch und postet dann was abgeht.

Edit: Was für ein Rotz...nun wollte ich mich doch anmelden und er sagt meine Mail-Adresse soll eingegeben werden...obwohl ich 20 mal versucht hab...Toll, das zum Thema Softwarefirma...schön wie die Website funzt. Naja ich warte auf euch.


----------



## julius (12. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir wird jetzt die GTX 460 beworben wenn ich Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien öffne


----------



## F!ghter (12. Juli 2010)

kann ich bestätigen...


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (12. Juli 2010)

julius schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird jetzt die GTX 460 beworben wenn ich Willkommen bei NVIDIA - dem weltweiten Marktführer für Visual-Computing-Technologien öffne



Jetzt kommt es bei mir auch...


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

Also bei mir kommt noch keine Werbung


----------



## heArd (12. Juli 2010)

Die einzige Werbung, welche bei mir auftaucht, ist die für eine GTX 460.
Soll das etwas die große Enthüllung sein?


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2010)

FAIL das wusste doch jeder.. soll halt ein PR-Gag von NV.


----------



## LOGIC (12. Juli 2010)

So ein mist ! Bei mir kommt der selbe mist...


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2010)

Hä?

Was habt ihr erwartet?
etwa ne Dual Thermi?
Ich glaube bis die Marktreif ist dauert es noch nen Jahr


----------



## heArd (12. Juli 2010)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Was habt ihr erwartet?
> etwa ne Dual Thermi?
> Ich glaube bis die Marktreif ist dauert es noch nen Jahr



Vllt. etwas Spannenderes als eine GTX 460, von der wir eh schon seit Monaten wissen.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

jo, also hab echt mit ner Dual GTX460 gerechnet. Für die normale GTX460 war der eh voll fürn Arsch, weil man schon wusste, das er kommt  

Das Einzigste was überrascht ist das sie doch so gut geworden ist. Also der GF104.

Ich hoffe da kommt noch ne Version die 1,5 mal oder 2 mal so groß ist auf den Markt, weil die wär dann schon ziemlich der burner was die Leistung angeht.

Bzw einfach beim GF100 wo mehr Shadereiheiten und  mehr SFU´s etc. sprich einfach die Shader etc vom GF104 x2 und die Anzahl an Teselletion Einheiten etc vom GF100. Nen aufgebohrter GF100 einfach. Wär halt nur die Frage ob der Chip dann net viel zu groß wird wieder 

Mim 28nm Verfahren aber auf jedenfall drin würd ich sagen! Nen Schritt in die richtige Richtung ist auf jedenfall getan.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

Dual GF104 dauert noch.


----------



## thysol (12. Juli 2010)

heArd schrieb:


> Die einzige Werbung, welche bei mir auftaucht, ist die für eine GTX 460.
> Soll das etwas die große Enthüllung sein?



Toller Werbeslogan. "DirectX 11 aber richtig". Die Tesselations Leistung der Geforce GTX 460 ist deutlich schlechter als die der GTX 465.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

Aber immer noch besser als die einer HD5k. That's it.


----------



## GTA 3 (12. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Aber immer noch besser als die einer HD5k. That's it.


tsss fanboy.....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. Juli 2010)

Blubb, Fakten. Wobei mich Tessellation im aktuellen Stadium keinen Meter interessiert


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Juli 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> tsss fanboy.....




Mit Fanboy hat das gar nichts zu tun - was er sagt ist eine Tatsache.


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juli 2010)

so siehts aus, und die zweite Aussage dazu trifft noch viel zu  Schlies mich da mal 100% an 

Is als ob man nen Auto hat das 300 fährt, die Autobahn dafür wird aber erst nächstes JAhr fertig 

Vielleicht packts ATI bis dahin ja auch mit Tesselation, wenn ja, können wir uns bei Spielen wohl auf so manches optische Schmankerl freuen


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

Der Countdown galt also ernsthaft der GTX 460? Was geht denn mit denen ab...  Etwas arm so ein Geheimnis um etwas zu machen, wovon die ganze Welt seit Monaten weiß. Naja hauptsache Klicks und Mail Addressen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Blubb, Fakten. Wobei mich Tessellation im aktuellen Stadium keinen Meter interessiert


 
Und später wird Tesselation mit DX11 begraben, weils kein Spieleentwickler nutzt.


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

Tesselation wird mit Sicherheit nicht begraben werden. Ich finde es ist nach DX10 (das nun wirklich niemand gebraucht hat...) endlich mal eine wirklich auffällige und auch wichtige Entwicklung. Auch wenn man es in Hektik nicht unbedingt beachtet, so finde ich ist es doch wohl ein entscheidender Schritt hin zur Realität, wenn Waffenläufe, Kugeln, Köpfe, und runde Sachen generell *WIRKLICH* rund erscheinen und nicht wie 5-Ecke! 

Es wird wohl noch dauern bis Tesselation effizienter implementiert wird, da muss auch die GPU Leistung noch steigen. Ich wette mit der übernächsten Generation lässt sich Tesselation aber auch mit hiesigen Karten ala HD5670/GT 240 nutzen.


----------



## Professor Frink (13. Juli 2010)

Das denke ich kaum, a) braucht man da ja wirklich andere Chips für und b) ist auch der Leistungsbedarf sehr hoch, mit ner GT 240 kommste ja nochnetmal unter DX10 besonders weit


----------



## Ahab (13. Juli 2010)

Ich meine ja auch nicht Karten auf dem Niveau der GT 240, sondern Karten in ca 2 Jahren, die im gleichen Preissegment angesiedelt sind und das gehobene Einsteigergebiet ansprechen. Und diese werden ja wohl in 2 Jahren nicht auf dem Niveau einer GT 240 sein, eher auf Höhe der HD5850 oder sogar darüber.

Vergleich mal die HD2600XT mit der HD4670. Merkste watt?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (14. Juli 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und später wird Tesselation mit DX11 begraben, weils kein Spieleentwickler nutzt.



Wenn ich mir so Stalkeangucke denke ich nicht das es begraben wird...denn es sieht echt Gut aus...wieso sollte es man denn wegfallen lassen.


----------

